# where to buy lyre tail guppies?



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

ive been checkin aquabid but cant find anyone selling lyretail guppies,there was one guy sellin a mix of 50 guppies for 10 dollars,he had to downsize his collection or soemthing.he said there was some lyretail in the mix with other types of tails. im not really lookin for a mixed bag of u get whatever you get..that was the only lyre tails i could see on aquabid. 

id like to see different colour variations and such so i could check them all out and do research before i started gettin the equipment for them in the future

is the lyretail not a good tail or something?is it like a veil tale betta?

im really into the look of lyretails but even googling for guppy selling sites i came across 3 of them and none of them had lyretails,they all have moscows and other types of fancy big tailed guppies


----------

